# 99 Altima GXE Power Steering Pump



## christcc2 (May 8, 2006)

Where is the power steering pump located in the engine compartment? I have a leak at the pump, according to the dealership (not sure if it's the hose or pump), and I would like to take a look for myself and replace it if need be.

Thanks.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

It is located on the drivebelt end or left side of the engine {as you stand facing the motor}
toward the backside. The serpentine belt runs around it. Follow the hoses from the pump 
over to the resoivoir looking to see if they are oily and the cause of your fluid loss.
Hope this helps.


----------



## christcc2 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks, I'm going to take a look in the morning.


----------

